# Авиация > Матчасть >  Девятый шпангоут (только для профи)

## Nik Primopye

Без особой надежды - 

Девятый шпангоут МиГ-15-15бис/17-17Ф-17ПФ - конструкция, размеры, посадочные места катапультируемого кресла - первого и второго(шторочного); размеры кресел.

 Пятый шпангоут - конструкция, размеры; конструкция и крепление кронштейна прицела;размеры прицела (прицелов), конструкция и крепление  приборной доски.

 Конструкция фюзеляжа в райне кабины - конструкция шпангоутов, лонжеронов, конструкция фонаря кабины и установка фонаря на фюзеляж - как подкреплен вырез под фонарь,как закреплена обшивка. 

 Размеры кабины МиГ-15бис/17-17Ф-17ПФ.

Николай

kolpikov at mail.primorye.ru

----------


## FLOGGER

А это не поможет? Есть т/описание МИГ-15УТИ, там есть кое-что по конструкции.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> А это не поможет? Есть т/описание МИГ-15УТИ, там есть кое-что по конструкции.


Flogger, спасибо.

Это поможет. Если есть еще картинки - вообще замечательно.

Спасибо,

Николай

----------


## Nik Primopye

> А это не поможет? Есть т/описание МИГ-15УТИ, там есть кое-что по конструкции.


Flogger, спасибо.

Это поможет. Если есть еще картинки - вообще замечательно.

По МиГ-15 УТИ - я нашел в интернете "Самолет УТИ МиГ-15 Инструкция по тех. обслуживанию и эксплуатации"Книга 1. Но там очень мало по конструкции фюзеляжа.


Спасибо,
Николай

----------


## Nik Primopye

> А это не поможет? Есть т/описание МИГ-15УТИ, там есть кое-что по конструкции.



По картинке -фонарь МиГ-17 - теперь понял форму вернего лонжерона.
Приложел картинку из 3-Д модели - за основу взял чертеж инженера В.Кондратьева из Моделиста-Конструктора (думаю, что он взял этот чертеж из техописания, по размерам вроде совпадает неплохо - колеса - так вообще 1к1)

Николай

----------


## FLOGGER

Есть рисунки по конструкции: шасси, шпангоуты, фонарь и т.п.

----------


## An-Z

Размеров кабин, кресла и прочих элементов самолёта ни в одном войсковом документе не встречал, есть только общие размеры, ну может быть на некоторых нивелировочных схемах чуть что-то подробнее..
Вот что у меня есть по этой теме (5шп почему то нигде ни приведён)

----------


## An-Z

вот ишшо пара символов

----------


## Nik Primopye

> вот ишшо пара символов


Огромное спасибо.

Как обычно - один вопрос закрылся, но появилось два новых...

Как я понял - это из руководства по ремонту МиГ-15 (еще с 2-х стекольным фонарем).

Может быть, там есть описание конструкции панели приборов и ее крепления на шпангоуте №5? кстати, шпангоут №5 выглядит как колесо из дюралевого уголка (но это только предположение по полученным рисункам)

Если можно - то оставить в скане подписи к рисункам.

Скорее всего, всю н7акопленную информацию по МиГ-15 в дальнейшем мне придется выложить на специально созданный сайт...


Спасибо,

Николай

----------


## An-Z

Увы, приборная доска есть только на кошмарненьких фотках в ИЭ МиГ-15УТИ, по 5-му шпангоуту я примерно так и думал..
А всю накопленную инфу по 15-мк, конечно было бы здорово выложить для всеобщего доступа, если что, я подкину чего не хватает и что у меня есть..

----------


## Nik Primopye

Процесс пошел

----------


## Nik Primopye

1 и 4 шпангоуты, вырезы под фонарь, нишу шасси и отсек оборудования

----------


## FLOGGER

> Увы, приборная доска есть только на кошмарненьких фотках в ИЭ МиГ-15УТИ,есть..


Ну, ребята, да ведь фоток кабин МИГ-15, 15УТИ есть до фига. В первую очередь-это 4+, ну и еще много, где.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Ну, ребята, да ведь фоток кабин МИГ-15, 15УТИ есть до фига. В первую очередь-это 4+, ну и еще много, где.


К сожалению, фоток много, но конструкция остается непонятной - как панели закреплена в кабине, из каких частей состоит и пр. и пр.

Тут может помочь техописание ( с картинками, естессно)

Николай

----------


## Nik Primopye

шпангоуты 1, 4,5,9,13(незакончен),часть воздуховода, панель приборов(пробная), бак №1

----------


## Nik Primopye

Каркас фонаря со стеклами. Обечайка бронестекла еще не моделирована.
Проблемы - со стыковкой фонаря с фюзеляжем. Помощь не помешает.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Xорошая работа!

----------


## Nik Primopye

Работа тормознулась по причине скудности имеющейся инфы. 

Кто может - помогайте. Крайняя нужда в технических описаниях, инструкциях, руководствах и пр. 

При общей убежденности, что про МиГ-15 "все известно, инфы море" - это не так. 

Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye

Остановка из-за информации.

Просьба посмотреть картинку - из нее видно, на чем сейчас тормозится работа. Картинка сделана из модели, но многое дорисовано,т.к.очень мало достоверной инфы для моделирования, а придумывать - будем только при полной безнадежности.

Если можете - помогайте.

По порядку:
 №1 - задний рельс фонаря - профиль, размеры, на чем установлен. Попутно - что за дополнительный верхний лонжерон установлен между шп.9-шп.13, его дизайн?
 №2 - размеры профиля рельсов кресла.
 №3 - тяги управления -высоты и направления - дизайн, устройство и дизайн качалок, расположение и пр.
 №4 - что находится за рельсами - между ними и стенкой шп.9 и дизайн + расположение подкрепляющих стенок, справа и слева. Какие еще есть подкрепления рельсов, о которых я не знаю ничего.
 №5 - расстояние между рельсами.
 №6 - дизайн панели пола, толщина листа, профили подкрепления. Привязка крепления механизма управления (педали + ручка).
 №7 - верхний лонжерон - профиль, дизайн, размеры.
 №8 - то же, что и №7.

 Я уж не говорю о расположении шпангоутов (расстояния осей от ноля)и стрингеров,
 их профилях, шагах заклепок и много чего еще.


Николай

----------


## Nik Primopye

Дорогой An-Z, надеюсь, Вы живы-здоровы?

Привет из Приморья,

Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye

немного новых шпангоутов, Z-образный профиль. Проблема с размерами - высота стенки, ширина полок и т.

Ник

----------


## b-models

Приветствую! Возникли сложности с хвостовой частью МиГ-15. По возможности, прошу помочь с разбивкой по шпангоутам и геометрии киля и горизонтального оперения.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Приветствую! Возникли сложности с хвостовой частью МиГ-15. По возможности, прошу помочь с разбивкой по шпангоутам и геометрии киля и горизонтального оперения.


К сожалению, размеров достоверных у меня нет.
Пользуюсь чертежами инж.В.Кондратьева из Моделист-Конструктор 84-3. По некоторым соображениям считаю их достоверными.

Если нужен разговор, велкам nik_primopye@НОСПАМmail15.com

носпам,ессно- удалить

Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye

С информацией по МиГ-15вышла задержка.
 Вчера вместо МиГ-15 дали "Двигатели самолетов и вертолетов" Н.А.Максимов, Воениздат,1977.343с.с ил. (Двигатели - реактивные).

 Книга просмотрена, есть картинки,ложится разворотом (2 страницы) на стекло сканера А4. За содержание в свое время Климов, Люлька и другие много дали бы...Признана достойной.

 режим сканирования - 200 точ/дюйм, черно-белый, порог -88, формат файла -тифф с компрессией CCITT G4. Практически все тех-руководства 30-60г.г. только так и надо сканить, если не плодить уродов, в 2МБ 1 страница.

 Запущен секундомер. Книга прижимается рукой к стеклу, клик мышки включает сканер.
 В процессе сканирование отмечено постепенное, но неуклонное повышение настроения.
 Через 30 минут усилием воли процесс остановлен - для научной чистоты эксперимента.

 Результат:
 за 30 минут - 67 ходов сканера. Отсканено 134 стр. книги.На диске занимают 5,17 МБ. 
 Обсуждалась идея - оставить стр. как есть - не обрезая. Идея признана паскудной и отвергнута.  
 14мин14сек - Обработка файлов - поворот, обрезка, сохранение -  Использован XnView v.1.92. 
 После обрезки - 4,55МБ.

 Повторю - 134 стр.печатного качества - 4,55МБ.  

 Файлы упакованы в 2 архива, для удобства тех, у кого плохая связь.

 Выводы - любой может за 2 часа работы, сразу или по 15-30 мин в день -сделать великолепную копию книги в 300-350 стр, которую без проблем получат в любой деревне.

 *ttp://rapidshare.de/files/38127018/Pagi_001_105.rar.html

 *ttp://rapidshare.de/files/38127031/Pagi_106_205.rar.html

 Страниц в архивах больше, чем в эксперименте - после перекура забыл включить секундомер. Когда заметил, лишние страницы не учел в результатах.

 Ник
 Пока есть время - решено закончить книгу в один день.
 70 ходов сканера (двойных стр), поворот, обрезка и упаковка заняли по секундомеру
 48 мин 34,5сек. Объем последнего архива 5,37 МБ.

 Итак, за 92 мин 49 сек( грубо - 1,5 часа) сделана книга в 344 стр., общим размером - 11,9МБ.

http://rapidshare.de/files/38127781/...6_344.rar.html

 ТеперЬ, имея научные доказательства, всякого, кто говорит вам о тяжком труде сканирования, или присылает вам сканы страничек  размером в Мегабайт каждая - смело посылайте  сюда - http://lleo.aha.ru/na/ 

  Ник

----------


## b-models

То Nic Primopye... Имею теорию нескольких шпангоутов передней части, эта тема еще интересует?

----------


## Nik Primopye

> То Nic Primopye... Имею теорию нескольких шпангоутов передней части, эта тема еще интересует?


Спрашиваешь!

Я тебя потерял, думал - тебе не надо.
Вчера начала поступать кое-что от товарищей.

если начнем кидать файлы - давай обсудим - почта в первом сообщении.

Я в дальнейшем буду всю инфу выкладывать в сборе и системе.
Ник

----------


## b-models

Я надеюсь в ближайшие два-три дня перекину на почту... Если чертежи будут переведены в AutoCAd, то прочитать сможешь?

----------


## b-models

И еще: располагаешь ли координатами крыльевых профилей?

----------


## Nik Primopye

> И еще: располагаешь ли координатами крыльевых профилей?


Автокад - импортирую запросто. Только чего тебе заморачиваться - если это чертеж-битмап(картинка), то я на 100% знаю, что многие детали, не важные для тебя (но очень нужные мне)- в вектор не попадут. Ну и нахрена попу гармонь? Брось мне картинкой на почту, дальше - моя проблема.

... координатами крыльевых профилей... - черт его знает, может и располагаю, да плохо представляю, что это такое. Т.е . смотрю на картинку, но не знаю, что это то и есть. А может они таблично задаются?

Из литературы - профиль ЦАГИ С-10с (9035М)с относит.толщиной 10% - корень,

конец - более несущие профили ЦАГИ Ср-3.

Из Гугля - Профиль крыла симметричный (ЦАГИ С-10с) с относительной толщиной 10% в корневой части. На концевой части применён более несущий профиль ЦАГИ СР-3.

Какие-то профили есть в чертежах Мод-Констр. - я ж тебе не весь чертеж посылал - только хвост(как ты просил) - потому что дырочка для посылки через форум -  маленькая.

А тебе для чего, если не секрет? Исходя из задачи, и информацию будем искать.


****************************  


Мы с тобой разговариваем - как через 6-полосное шоссе, в пике траффика, да еще и на ветру. Во всяком случае - для меня. Зарегистрируйся, потом открой окошечко почты, потом напиши, а тут связь упала - и начинай снова - зарегистрируйся, открой окошечко почты, напиши - а тут связь упала etc. В Москве, может, связь крепкая, да  не все живут в Москве...

Ты на форуме - значит, у тебя Е-почта есть. Я 2 раза просил - "...Охапкин, возьми трубку, я с тобой по Е-почте говорить буду"- игноранс. Да вы чо там,в Москвах, не русские?

Вчера получил от одного замечательного друга примерно 1/2 книги "Ремонт МиГ-15". Был РАР 7,12МБ, обложка 2,5МБ. Я обложку уменьшил, сейчас файл 4,86МБ. Я твое письмо ""теорию  шпангоутов" открыл сегодня в 06-30, мне на работу бежать, но на почту 5МБ успел бы отправить. Ты уже прочитал бы все. А как я тебе пропихаю через форумную дырочку?


Ладно, не обращай внимания. Я свалил с работы, пошел и выдрал зуб, теперь кайфую - и пишу письма.

Если до Нового Года не стренемся - ну, так с Новым Годом тебя!

Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye

К сожалению, основные вопросы остаются открытыми - размеры.

Пока могу твердо говорить только о 2-х точных размерах - длина фюзеляжа МиГ-15бис=8080мм.
Диаметр того же самого=1450мм. 
Все остальные - производные из них.

Из-за низкого разрешения исходных картинок, при вводе в КАД-прогу размеры тонкой чертежной линии становятся равными 20-30 мм. Из-за этого размеры, снимаемые с такого чертежа, мягко говоря, колеблются (м.б., колебаются? кто поправит?). Т.е. для тех кто сканирует чертежи - понижать разрешение - равнозначно обведению рейсфердерной линии все более толстым фломастером. По это причине, ключевые чертежи рекомендуют сканить 600 точек. А чтобы не дуреть от размеров файла - сканить сразу ч/б и сохранять компрессированный ТИФФ - и будет вам счастье.

Где-же это Эксперты, Мэтры и Профи? Ау, где вы?

Нужна еще пара размеров - достоверных. Расстояние от 0 до линии разъема фюзеляжа,к примеру. Очень неплохо размеры фонаря - расстояние между рельсами, наружная ширина, расстояние между профилями уплотняющего шланга поперек самолета - да любой достоверный.

Кстати, по фонарям - на 15-17 было 4 разновидности. Ясности, в какое время и на каком самолете какой стоял - пока нет. Есть соображения, но соображения и факт- это 2 разницы.
По фонарям - в следующий раз.

Ник

----------


## b-models

"Расстояние от 0 до линии разъема фюзеляжа" гарантированно составляет 4085 мм.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> "Расстояние от 0 до линии разъема фюзеляжа" гарантированно составляет 4085 мм.


Как говорят в известных кругах - "За базар ответишь". Беру 4085мм как 3-й достоверный базовый размер. 
Вишь ли, я работаю в Rhinoceros, а эта скотинка, хоть и близорука, но требует выдерживать 0,01мм. Модель делается в масштабе 1:1.

Начальник Чукотки в одноименном фильме говорил - "А если вы пошлину брали - значит у вас деньги есть!".

Если ты ГАРАНТИРОВАННО знаешь 4085мм - значит у тебя и другие размеры есть!

Давай колись.

Ник

Чуть не забыл - с Наступающим Вас! 
Но до - 2 дня, надеюсь, увидимся и до.

----------


## Nik Primopye

Ремонт самолета МиГ-15
  Гос.издательство оборонной промышленности
  М., 1951

  Книга НЕ ВСЯ! Обложка и стр.1 - 98.

  В архиве 95 картинок в ч/б 200точ. ТИФФ, и 1- обложка_в ДЖИПЕГ.
  Страницы большие, почти на все стекло сканера.
  Размер - 4,68МБ.
  Прописью - Четыре и 68сотых МегаБайта.
  Книги 30-50годов - все черно/белые, поэтому только так их и надо сканить.

  Выкладывается так, как получена на 30.12.2007 14:00Владивосток,
  без обработки, доворота, удаления артефактов - т.е.для тех, кому действительно надо.
  Скан не мой. Делал один замечательный человек. Живет в 15 км от Москвы.       
  Файл временный, поддерживаться не будет. Ожидается вторая половина - после получения будет     обработана для приличности и выложена полной книгой.

  Линка -

  *ttp://rapidshare.de/files/38162074/1__________.zip.html


  Всех с Новым Годом.

  Тех, кто читает 30/12 - с 85 годовщиной образования Союза ССР!

  Ник

----------


## b-models

Точнее 4085 - это расстояние от "0" до оси рамы № 13. Я подозреваю, что это же расстояние и есть плоскость разъема фюзеляжа. Для МиГ-17 (для 15-го не знаю) следующая рама (№14) принадлежит уже хвостовой части, ось которой отстоит от "0" на расстоянии 4130 мм. Вот теперь и думай (сам я не знаю), где она эта плоскость разъема проходит точно...-))) По другим размерам я тебе в личку скину чуть позже, надо ехать к родителям, и искать там, у меня где-то они в архивах лежат.. И они переведены в AutoCad - когда-то геометрия носовой части у меня была в табличном виде..

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Точнее 4085 - это расстояние от "0" до оси рамы № 13. Я подозреваю, что это же расстояние и есть плоскость разъема фюзеляжа. Для МиГ-17 (для 15-го не знаю) следующая рама (№14) принадлежит уже хвостовой части, ось которой отстоит от "0" на расстоянии 4130 мм. Вот теперь и думай (сам я не знаю), где она эта плоскость разъема проходит точно...-))) По другим размерам я тебе в личку скину чуть позже, надо ехать к родителям, и искать там, у меня где-то они в архивах лежат.. И они переведены в AutoCad - когда-то геометрия носовой части у меня была в табличном виде..


Я так и знал, что на Новый Год дают подарки! Вот оно, началось!

По МиГ-15/17 для себя я определил так - И-310, затем чутка изменен (длина фюз. было 8125 -стало 8080, еще кое-что) и получился МиГ-15.
Затем пошло -  МиГ-15, МиГ-15 с двигателем ВК-1 ака15бис, МиГ-15 с двигателем ВК-1 с крылом 45 град. - ака МиГ-17, затем МиГ-15 с крылом 45 град. и двигателем ВК-Ф - ака МиГ-17Ф. Это по доступной литературе прослежено. Т.е. - передняя часть до Шп.13 - она что 15, что 17 - без разницы- то же самое. Т.е. базовые части - одно и то же. Это и по логике получается - делали 15бис, перевели на 17 - половина оснастки в деле - гениально.

К родителям под Новый Год - дело святое, сам бог велел.Целиком поддерживаю. Поезжай скорее.
Если таблицы найдешь - ну просто супер, КАД- только это и понимает. 
Мне сейчас нужна точная оболочка, я по ней построю по месту каркас, с профилями, лентами, на котор. клепалась обшивка. кницами и пр.

Пол кабины - вот горе то. Никаких данных пока не видел. Фантазирую.

Давай ч/з Е-почту,разговоры будут длинными, мне Е-почт привычней.

Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ..........и есть плоскость разъема фюзеляжа. Для МиГ-17 (для 15-го не знаю) следующая рама........... - когда-то геометрия носовой части у меня была в табличном виде..


Спешка до добра....

МиГ-17 мне нужен так же, как и 15.  Все и запустилось с 17, но потом было решено начать с 15, как логически правильно.

Я честно предупреждаю - ты крупно попал. Для меня МиГи сейчас первая тема, и тормозов нет.

Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Точнее 4085 - это расстояние от "0" до оси рамы № 13. Я подозреваю, что это же расстояние и есть плоскость разъема фюзеляжа. .....


Выше твоего поста лежит адрес с книгой. ВОЗЬМИ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!!. Там есть и Ф1 - перед, и Ф2 - хвост.
С осями Шп., линией разъема.
Посмотри скриншот из КАД-проги. Совпадение - 1 к 1! 
Растр. картинка взята из книги Ремонт МиГ-15.(картинка зеркальна по горизонтали). Масштабировалась по диаметру фюзеляжа, ничего другого, достоверно известного, в тот момент не имел. Разница в 2-3 мм - толщина линии чертежа при таком увеличении примерно 10мм. Скан 200 точ. Надеюсь получить в 600.

 Т.е. я научно доказал, что картинки из этой книги точны как чертежи ОКБ !!! И можно брать расстояния прямо из схем книги.

БОЖЕ, КАК Я ЛЮБЛЮ СТАРЫЕ КНИГИ!!!

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Не по теме:во бы кто,такое для ту-16 замутил,к-10-26 который,тогда-б,можно былобы попробовать похожую модель спилить!

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Не по теме:во бы кто,такое для ту-16 замутил,к-10-26 который,тогда-б,можно былобы попробовать похожую модель спилить!


Женя, милый, не позорься. Не жди подачек, тем паче - не проси.
Возьми и сделай сам. 
Самое смешное - ты это можешь. Если захочешь, конечно. И если ОНО ТЕБЕ НАДО.

С Новым Годом,

Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye

==================================================  =======
по состоянию на 18:30(Владивосток,+10 GMT)31/12/2007
Ремонт самолета МиГ-15Гос.издат-во оборонной промышленности М., 1951

218 стр. из 470(примерно) ч/б 200точ. ТИФФ CCITT G4очищено от артефактов. До архивирования - занимают на диске 9,88 МБ

Имеются большие купюры в разделах по ремонту оборудования,
топливосистемы, электро и пр. Владельцем книги работа была проделана
 оч. большая  - книга форматом в том БСЭ.

Вероятность, что будет пополнена до 100% - 50 на 50.
В силу малого объема - рекомендую брать как есть.
Для делающих модель музейного класса - MUST HAVE.

№1- 4,52 МБ - соответствует выложенному ранее "1яполовина-зип", только почищена от артефактов.
№2-4,57 МБ - все вновь полученные 122 стр., очищены от артефактов.
Поскольку в ТИФФ- обработка на качество файлов не повлияла.

Линка №1 - *ttp://rapidshare.de/files/38170878/_1.zip.html 

Линка №2 - *ttp://rapidshare.de/files/38170892/_2.zip.html

Всех с Новым Годом!
Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye

> И еще: располагаешь ли координатами крыльевых профилей?


С Новым Годом!

 Посмотри схемы нивелировки - там есть крыло с характеристич. точками - м.б. это пойдет?

 Ник

----------


## b-models

Это совсем слабое подспорье...-((( Геометрия крыла в плане есть, а вот точных профилей как не было так и нет... Я следую принципу: "старайся сделать хорошо, х...во получится само"...-)))

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Это совсем слабое подспорье...-((( Геометрия крыла в плане есть, а вот точных профилей как не было так и нет... Я следую принципу: "старайся сделать хорошо, х...во получится само"...-)))


Ну брат, на меня трудно угодить, но тебе...

Давай ЦАГИ запросим. Я 29/12 звонил в ЦИАМ, но поздно спохватился, ответил дежурный. Дал ему адрес почты, если отойдет от изумления, может - что и получится. 
Ты от Москвы далеко?
Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye

Некоторые новости 19-50Ввк 04/01/08

 Ну слава богу, из книжки"Ремонт МиГ-15" теперь знаем, что позади сиденья пилота, на шп.9, на уровне плеча, по центру - закреплена коробка герметизации тяг управления. Точно как на картинке. Только странички о коробке на шп.9 в скане - похерены. До этого предполагал, в силу авиа-малограмотности, что стоят качалки, а от них - через уплотняющие чехлы - тяги идут в фюзеляж. А вы говорите - о сабже все известно....

 Странички, что похерены, обещали сделать. Ждем.

 To b-modeler special - если читаешь это - где таблицы -dwg-шки? Дело стоит.

 to Flo..... special - если ты сюда смотришь - Епочт работает. Ответить - долг приличия. Ждем-с.


 Ввел схему в КАД. Какая-то неуловимая хрень - или схема такая (при увеличении в масштаб толщина линии чертежа получается 10 мм), или ось Ф1 - носовой части - была под углом к Ф2 -хвостовой. Кто-бы объяснил.

 Из-за такой неуловимой хрени - стоит (или лежит - как правильно?) - Су-7Б. Там все сечения - чисто круг. Но в носовой части , в районе конуса, ось сечений смещена вниз относительно СГС на неизвестную мне величину, и возможно - под углом. Из-за этого у Су форма носовой части  до того элегантна и грациозна, что видно это на любом фото, а повторить - даже фирменным мастер-модельщикам - хренушки. 

 Всем привет,
 Н.

Аа..забыл.
Выложена 
Практическая аэродинамика самолета Ту-16 Военное изд-ство Мин.Обороны СССР-1964 Продаже не подлежит. Бесплатно. 240 стр., с илл.
Делов всего-то на 1 и 1/2 часа.
зип 5,02МБ, ч/б компрес.тифф 200т/д
формулы - в чистом виде - вершки,без выведения - думаю, для инженеров Special. 

Линка - *ttp://rapidshare.de/files/38201908/AirDin_Tu_16.zip.html

по процессу, как обычно - *ttp://forums.airforce.ru/showthread.php?t=1627


Вопрос - этих книг - Аэродинамика Ту-16, вместо искомых МиГ-15, у ветерана было аж 4. Все - разных авторов и лет. Чо бы это значило? Надо все сканировать, али нет? У меня сомнения...

Н.

----------


## Nik Primopye

детали - смотреть в Литературе.

специально для Антоха - 
Книга, похожая на книжку  Самолеты "МиГ" 1939-1995.
Мужик на базаре отрывал листы на завертку. Спросили -"Чья книга?" Отвечает -"Моя".
Черт его знает, может и его. Бумага тонюсенькая, картинки смазаные. На профессиональную не очень тянет. Спросили - "О чем?". Отвечает -"Чай не слепой? Про самолетики".
Просил тыщу, сговорились на сто. "Бери,- говорит - теперь твоя".

Решайте сами - надо оно вам...

сканировано 300 точек 8-бит тифф, редуцировано до 60% и конвертировано в джпг,
черно-белые страницы - в G4тифф ч/б.

Архив 4,66МБ - стр.003-055, 

приложены два образца - серый и черно-белый 
(ч/б тифф 26кБ конвертед в ч/б гиф - 52кБ)

ч/б - *ttp://forums.airforce.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=10506&d=1200472107

серый - *ttp://forums.airforce.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=10505&d=1200472087

Линка на архив - *ttp://rapidshare.de/files/38321948/Pag_03_55.zip.html

остальное - будет по мере готовности.
Ожидаемый общий размер - около 26-28МБ.

Ник

Продолжение стр55-110 - 6,73МБ
55 страниц - ограничены 30-ю минутами по секундомеру. Еще 30 мин - повороты, обрезка, конвертация. Итого - 1 час работы.

Линка - http://rapidshare.de/files/38314556/Pag_56_110.zip.html

Да, забыл первоначальную редукцию, сделал 65%. Виноват.

Ник

----------


## bdfy

Продолжаем разговор начатый здесь:
http://www.bronarm.ru/forum//index.php?showtopic=12962

Делаем тут с товарищем игровую модель Миг-15бис (ИБ). Внутриигровой скриншот (WIP еще конечно - текстуры еще не готовы)
ftp://www.armedassault.info/_hosted/libmod/mig15.jpg

Интересуют следующие моменты:
1. Посадочные огни на самолете где и какого цвета ? я на схемах разглядел только два на концах крыльев, по слухам еще на передней стойке шасси был + на киле должен быть ?
2. Информацию по кабине собираем. Фоток конечно много - все разные )) Вот например
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/archive/1465/1465077.htm
А вот как кабина мига в MS FXS сделана )) - http://youtube.com/watch?v=o7OCrpRrnG4
3. 



> Предусматривались следующие варианты подвески:
> 
> 2 блока ОРО-57К со снарядами С-5К или С-5 (по 8 в каждом),
> 
> 2 авиабомбы калибром от 50 до 250 кг.,
> 
> 2 пусковых установки ОРО-212К со снарядами С-10Ф (ТРС-212).
> Кроме того, на замки ПТБ могли подвешиваться не только топливные баки, но и авиабомбы калибром от 50 до 250 кг, что позволило увеличить бомбовую нагрузку до 1000 кг


Вопрос: одновременно нести ОРО-212К и еще пару бомб самолет мог ли ? Сейчас на модели висят две ОРО-212К и две ФАБ-250 - думаю не многовато ли? Наверное будет логичней на ФАБ-100 заменить ?

C приборной панелью более менее определились, интересуют хорошие фото прицела в целом виде - все таки самая видимая деталь для игрока в кабине.

----------


## Nik Primopye



----------


## bdfy

> НЕработает


значит пойдем другим путем...





> Поищи в Гугле МиГ-15 для МС флайт сима - была модель за 130 бакс, там и картинки кабины были.


если честно искал довольно долго (( даже пару каких то мигов скачал для MSFS - все не то. только на ютубе видео попадалось и пара ссылок на продажу этого аддона

Если попадутся хорошие фотографии - выкладывайте все таки ;) рисованная маленькая картинка это все таки не то...

----------


## Nik Primopye

> если честно искал довольно долго (( даже пару каких то мигов скачал для MSFS - все не то. только на ютубе видео попадалось и пара ссылок на продажу этого аддона
> 
> Если попадутся хорошие фотографии - выкладывайте все таки ;) рисованная маленькая картинка это все таки не то...


посмотри по ссылке - это аддон для MSFSимулятор
возможно, это то, что тебе нужно

http://www.avsim.com/pages/0107/Mig15/Mig15.htm 

Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye

> посмотри по ссылке - это аддон для MSFSимулятор
> возможно, это то, что тебе нужно
> http://www.avsim.com/pages/0107/Mig15/Mig15.htm 
> Ник


согласно инструкции по применению МиГ-17, центр прицела смещен от средней линии на 15мм. По  картинке аддона смещение гораздо больше, левый край стекла прицела лежит примерно по средней линии - допустим, ширина стекла 80мм (кто-бы сказал,сколь там в действительности...) - получается, прицел в аддоне смещен примерно на 40мм. Поимей в виду...
Ник

----------


## bdfy

спасибо за инфу. Кокпит правда в том аддоне 2дшный ;) 
у нас пока вот так вот получается

----------


## Nik Primopye

> спасибо за инфу. Кокпит правда в том аддоне 2дшный ;) 
> у нас пока вот так вот получается


"...вот так вот получается..". - Ну и нормально, вид сбоку все-равно не понадобится.

2 картинки прицела АСП-3
Кто-бы подсказал хоть один размер...

Возможно, в феврале появится кое-какая информация (но не 100%)

Н.

----------


## bdfy

Проблема сейчас вот какая... кабину то по фоткам сделали, но вот назначение львиной доли циферблатов для меня загадка. а хотелось бы анимировать и не просто рандомным вращением стрелок :)
Где бы найти информацию о примерном составе приборов с привязкой к рисункам/фотографиям ?
Немного нашлось здесь
http://www.avsim.ru/files.phtml?sear...e=1&minrating=
но это далеко не полный список...

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Проблема ...  назначение львиной доли циферблатов для меня загадка....


Ты не обижайся, но то, что тебе надо, с 31/12/07 лежит в Литературе -    здесь и на бронарме - книга Ремонт МиГ-15. 9,5 МБ.

К сожалению, книга по ремонту - подразумевается, что то, что ремонтируется - перед тобой, поэтому не все подробно описано. Но многое описано оч. хорошо. Возьми, пригодится.

Еще больше сожаление - многое пропущено. Надеюсь получить остаток  в конце февраля - сразу выложу для всех.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Проблема сейчас вот какая... кабину то по фоткам сделали,


Утебя по реальным приборам инфа какая есть? Размеры, посадочные диаметры и тп.?

Поделись.

----------


## bdfy

Собственно _точные_ размеры не есть приоритетное направление. 
Панель приборов сделали уже по вот такой схеме

Собственно теперь надо определиться где что и как оно выглядит. 
Фотки кабины лучше что пока нашлись
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1050645/M/
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1050635/M/
В руководстве к мигу еще есть рисунки, но инфы все равно недостаточно. 
Я тут посидел немного... но так все и не опознал

свежий взгляд так сказать не помешал бы...

----------


## bdfy

Попытался аналогично расписать фотографию (одну из тех что выше). Тоже  далеко не все приборы угадываются...

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Попытался аналогично расписать фотографию (одну из тех что выше). Тоже  далеко не все приборы угадываются...


Начинаю врубаться...
Это чертеж панели МиГ-15 из Моделиста-Конструктора. К сожалению, это панель И-310. она стояла на самых первых серийных, но их было немного (постараюсь уточнить,с каких серий панель сменили). Вскоре панель переработали, и вид ее стал значительно другим - как в Руководстве по Ремонту.

перерабатывать панель уже поздно?

В любом случае, погляди 
http://www.philsaeronauticalstuff.com/lim-2/lim_2.html
Очень хорошо показан кокпит. 
к сожалению - прицел снят!

Ник

----------


## bdfy

> перерабатывать панель уже поздно?


да... скажем мягко, не горит никто желанием переделывать уже фактически готовую работу (( 
жаль конечно что про референс сразу не подумали, но... для полуаркадной игры целесообразнее дорабатывать то что уже наделали  :Frown:  в следующий раз семь раз отмерять будем, пока начать.
Помочь выделить приборы по нынешнему чертежу - фоткам таки можете ? более подробные фотки моих сомнений все равно не развеяли.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> да... скажем мягко, не горит никто желанием переделывать уже фактически готовую работу (( 
> жаль конечно что про референс сразу не подумали, но... .


Прости, брат, прямо сейчас по приборам мало чем помогу. Я до них еще не добрался, меня сейчас больше конструкция самой панели (амортизация и пр) занимает. Единственно что могу прямо сейчас - отсканил чертеж панели из М-К в 1200 точек - может, хоть чем пригодится. Возможно, какая-то часть приборов стояла на МиГ-9 ? М.б. - на него где-то есть инфа?.

погляди венгерский сайт - нашел его пять минут назад - смотри по миг-15бис и ути. в бис - ну прямо те фотки прицела - с взглядом через прицел - что ты искал. Жаль, поздновато нашелся сайт.

Н

----------


## bdfy

> погляди венгерский сайт - нашел его пять минут назад


ссылочку то можно ? )

----------


## bdfy

поискал по венграм... пару фоток только нашлось
http://www.freeweb.hu/mig-15/Mig-15_113.JPG
http://www.freeweb.hu/mig-15/Mig-15_112.JPG

----------


## Nik Primopye

> поискал по венграм... пару фоток только нашлось


Прости, чего-то замешкался - так и ушло без ссылки. Виноват.

http://www.freeweb.hu/hunavia/UPGRAD...FO/upgrade.htm

Ник

----------


## bdfy

победа уже близка ) Прицел меня волнует по сию пору. Как он в темное время суток выглядел ? как подсвечивался ?

----------


## bdfy

http://ofp.gamepark.cz/_hosted/lib4145/arma/pribor5.jpg
и что вот это за прибор ?

----------


## Nik Primopye

> http://ofp.gamepark.cz/_hosted/lib4145/arma/pribor5.jpg
> и что вот это за прибор ?


По приборам - это указатель поворота и скольжения
см. картинку приборы Як-3 
(взял тут - http://mkmagazin.almanacwhf.ru/avia/yak_3.htm)

Легенда к картинке: 24 — приборы контроля работы двигателя, 25 — указатель скорости, 26 — высотомер, 27 — компас, 28 — указатель поворота и скольжения, 29 — часы, 30 — вариометр

и страничка из Ассена Джорданова "Ваши крылья" 1939г.

По прицелу - поищу картинку.

 Н.

----------


## bdfy

ох, зря я ил-2 снес... шарик перекатывается показывая угол "рыскания", я стрелка чего показывает ?

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ох, зря я ил-2 снес... шарик перекатывается показывая угол "рыскания", я стрелка чего показывает ?


Посмотри тут - http://amyat.narod.ru/theory/blind_flight/index.htm
Окер, Крейн. Теория и практика слепого полета. — М.: Госвоениздат, 1933 - Очень полезная.

1-я часть -http://amyat.narod.ru/theory/blind_flight/blind_flight_p1.djvu

да и вторую прихватывай тоже.

Н.

----------


## bdfy

почти финал.

----------


## Nik Primopye

Немного новой информации по 9-му шпангоуту. 

Взято из чешской книги о МиГ-15 Мирослава Ирра (в 2 томах).
Сама книга - на бронармРу.

К сожалению, ясности особой не внесла.

Продолжаем надеяться на ТехОписание МиГ-15.

Ник

----------


## Hook

> ох, зря я ил-2 снес... шарик перекатывается показывая угол "рыскания", я стрелка чего показывает ?


Шарик показывает угол скольжения, а стрелка отклоняется пропорционально угловой скорости поворота и на одной определенной скорости показывает угол крена (например, на Ил-76-х установлен ЭУП-53МК-500 - электрический указатель поворота, на скорости 500 км/ч отклонение стрелки равно крену самолета, внешне прибор почти один в один как на фото выше). Внутри прибора установлен двухстепенной гироскоп.

----------


## Nik Primopye

Дорогой Mig,

возможно, Вы заметили, что моя главная тема на форуме - это самолеты МиГ-15/17. 
Возможно, Вы заметили также, что остальное на форуме для меня - развлечение в ожидании информации о главном. Я, конечно, говорю только о себе.

По некоторым причинам у меня сложилось впечатление, что Вы поддерживаете контакт с 
Исаевым Михаилом Дмитриевичем, ветераном 32-го гвардейского Виленского орденов Ленина и Кутузова III степени истребительного авиационного полка.

Так вот, просьба к Вам - 
Если Михаил Дмитриевич жив и здоров, чего я ему искренне желаю - не могли бы Вы передать ему мою просьбу - поделиться с народом его знаниями по МиГ-15/17.
Возможно, у Михаила Дмитриевича имеются в архивах технические описания этих выдающихся самолетов? Технические детали, если Михаил Дмитриевич согласен на контакт, мы смогли бы обговорить с ним лично. 
Возможно, удастся и Вас вовлечь в это благородное и увлекательное дело - сохранение и возвращение народу его достояния - технических описаний самолетов.
Т.е. - сканирование, выкладывание в Интернет. Если будет необходима помощь, Вы всегда можете расчитывать на мои советы. В пределах моих скромных познаний, конечно.
Думаю, такой вклад в копилку авиационной истории мог бы сравнится с вкладом некоторых историков или писателей.
В "Литературе" Вы можете посмотреть на выложенные мной книги. К сожалению, мои возможности микроскопически малы.

Безусловно, я обратился бы к уважаемому Михаилу Дмитриевичу лично, без посредников, но не знаю его адреса.

С уважением,

Ник

----------


## Mig

> По некоторым причинам у меня сложилось впечатление, что Вы поддерживаете контакт с 
> Исаевым Михаилом Дмитриевичем, ветераном 32-го гвардейского Виленского орденов Ленина и Кутузова III степени истребительного авиационного полка.
> Возможно, у Михаила Дмитриевича имеются в архивах технические описания этих выдающихся самолетов? 
> Думаю, такой вклад в копилку авиационной истории мог бы сравнится с вкладом некоторых историков или писателей.


2 Nik

Ветеран 32 гиап Исаев М.Д. - мой отец. Умер в прошлом году.

Мой отец проработал на МиГ-15/17, МиГ-19, МиГ-21 всех мордификаций - но как специалист по РЭО (последняя должность - старший инженер полка по РЭО). "Радисты" всегда занимались своими приборами и к самолету в целом, как СД-шники, отношения не имели. Поэтому у отца никогда не было ТО, кроме как в сейфе на службе.

Что касается "вклада в копилку", то здесь: http://militera.lib.ru/h/isaev_sm/index.html
1-я часть моей книги по 32 гиап. Сейчас заканчиваю 2-ю часть книги, период 1968-1989 гг., т.е. до момента расформирования полка.

Творческих успехов в пополнении копилки!

----------


## Nik Primopye

> 2 Nik
> Ветеран 32 гиап Исаев М.Д. - мой отец. Умер в прошлом году.
> 
> Мой отец проработал на МиГ-15/17, МиГ-19, МиГ-21 всех мордификаций - но как специалист по РЭО (последняя должность - старший инженер полка по РЭО). "Радисты" всегда занимались своими приборами и к самолету в целом, как СД-шники, отношения не имели. Поэтому у отца никогда не было ТО, кроме как в сейфе на службе.


Уважаемый Миг,

этого и боялся. Но знать - не мог. Понадеялся - книга 2006. Недавно.
У меня мать с 32, слава богу, нормально. Думал - почему нет.
Виноват. 
От сердца - сочувствую.

Спасибо за ответ, успехов,  

Ник

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Миг
Сердечная благодарность за книгу.Можно сказать получил  в подарок.Серьезное исследование.Буду искать в печатном варианте надеюсь в автографе не откажете.
С уважением

----------


## Mig

> Буду искать в печатном варианте...


См. личку!

----------


## Nik Nik

Добрый день всем!
Отдельный привет для Nik Primopye!
Прочитал тему - потекли слюнки по книге "Ремонт МиГ-15"!!! 
Но вот незадача - ссылки
*ttp://rapidshare.de/files/38127018/Pagi_001_105.rar.html

*ttp://rapidshare.de/files/38127031/Pagi_106_205.rar.html
не идут!  Выдаёт сообщение типа "удалено, т.к. давно не востребовано". Или я что-то не так делаю?..  :Confused: 

Уважаемый Nik Primorye, подскажите, как добраться до скана книги?!  :Smile: 

От себя - возможно буду полезен по части сбора фотоинформации об "укромных закутках" МиГ-15. Имею доступ к разделываемым на лом образацам. 
Если есть интерес по КК-1 - могу предоставить фотоматериалы (кресло у меня, что называется "на руках" - в гараже стоит).

Всем заранее спасибо за внимание к моему посту.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Прочитал тему - потекли слюнки по книге "Ремонт МиГ-15"!!! 
> Но вот незадача - ссылки *ttp://rapidshare.de/files/38127018/Pagi_001_105.rar.html 
> *ttp://rapidshare.de/files/38127031/Pagi_106_205.rar.html
> не идут!  Выдаёт сообщение типа "удалено, т.к. давно не востребовано". Или я что-то не так делаю?.. 
> Уважаемый Nik Primorye, подскажите, как добраться до скана книги?! 
> Всем заранее спасибо за внимание к моему посту.


Уважаемый Nik Nik,

Запрашиваемая книга -*ttp://rapidshare.de/files/40132307/mig15repairMan.rar.html

Пользуясь случаем, хочу попросить хозяина книги -  досканировать отсутствующие страницы - 338-343; 346-395; 397-433.

Книга восстребована народом, на бронарме тема имеет 850 просмотров, ссылка жива-здорова - значит, к ней обращаются. 

Дело было начато хорошее, желательно хорошо и закончить. Скажу еще раз - книга нужна народу.

Ник

----------


## Nik Nik

Доброго дня всем!

Добрался до книги по ремонту МиГ-15. Приятная и весьма информативная вещица - не обманулся в своих ожиданиях.
Только вот тоже обратил внимание на такую нестыковку - часть то страниц недостаёт!  :Confused: 
Неужели они безвозвратно утрачены?! Судя по году издания книги (и, соответственно, количеству рук, через которые она прошла) - это возможно!

Очень прошу *Владельца* книги пролить свет на этот вопрос.

А если эти страницы всё же сохранились, то прошу уважаемого *Владельца* книги не скрывать их содержание от народа!  :Smile: 
Ну очень хочется прочитать всю книгу!!!

Отдельное спасибо Nik Primopye за внимание к моей просьбе о предоставлении ссылочки!

----------


## Nik Primopye

Дело к Новому Году, пора отмечать юбилей.
Юбилей — год назад в теме появилась книга «Ремонт МиГ-15». 
Хотя и незаконченная — ну уж какая есть. Так что юбилей.

Теперь вопрос практический. Нужна совет знатока.

На МиГ-15 устанавливалась «система предупреждения о радиолокационном облучении(СПО) «Сирена»...
(В октябре 1952г-Ник)...15 комплектов были установлены на самолеты 133 и 216 ИАД...В апреле-мае 1953г. все МиГ-15бис 64-го ИАК были оснащены СПО...»—
(©Е.Арсеньев, Л.Крылов Самолет МиГ-15. М-Хобби, Армада№10, 1999г)

Автор СПО «Сирена», В.В.Мацкевич не уточняет, где физически находились компоненты системы.
Мацкевич В. В. Солдат империи
Где-то в хвосте: —
«...Микоян ... показал .... в хвосте ...: — Для...станции есть место только вот здесь... 
....Я спросил... воспользоваться четырьмя проводами ракетниц, которые стоят в хвосте ....
..... я метался от самолета к самолету, вскрывая хвостовые люки ....
.... станция была установлена в хвосте, то есть далеко от моторов и других агрегатов...  
....ты без конца открываешь люки.... ты можешь в хвосте самолета оставить какой-нибудь инструмент...» 

Вот и думай.
Я грешу на место установки на МиГ-15 ракетниц. Но нигде и никогда не видел ни фото, ни схемы.
Думаю, тут и полное техописание не поможет. Скорее всего, установка СПО проводилась по какому нибудь СпецБюллетеню (как правильно называют?)

Вопрос - где и как была установлена на МиГ-15 СПО «Сирена»? 

По МиГ-17 такого вопроса нет - см. картинки.

С наступающим,
Ник

----------


## vomit airways

Уважаемый Nik,
Вы спрашивали о материалах на МиГ-15, 17.
К сожалению книги не мои и сейчас не в моем пользовании.
Но большие фрагменты обоих техописаний были у меня на руках, когда Kasatka на форуме задавал вопросы по чертежам китайцев на МиГ-17.

Если не лень,напишите предельно точно, что на сегодняшний день нужно.
По крайней мере, буду знать на будущее... :Wink:

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ...книги не мои...Но...были у меня на руках...
> 
> Если не лень,напишите предельно точно...
> ...буду знать на будущее...


Уважаемый vomit airways,
спасибо за ответ. 
Если было в руках  — есть вероятность поиметь это снова.
Написать «предельно точно, что...нужно» — проще написать, что не нужно.
Попробую объяснить мою проблему. Занимаюсь чем-то вроде Reverse Engineering МиГ-15/17.
Начинаю с внешних обводов и иду постепенно внутрь. Необходима максимально подробная информация: 
— до уровня устройства отдельных гидроцилиндров, приборов; сечений и размеров элементов каркаса и т.п.
Моделироваться будет до уровня «внешний вид гидроцилиндра», но некоторые элементы, к примеру 
— пушки — возможно и до деталей внутреннего устройства.

Теперь предельно точно, что нужно:
I.  Конструкция планера.
         Конструкция фюзеляжа.
         Конструкция крыла.
         Конструкция оперения.
II.  Шасси.
         Конструкция агрегатов шасси.
III. Управление самолетом и двигателем.
        .....
IV. Гидравлическая система.
        .....
V.  Воздушная система.
VI. Кабина самолета.
        .....
Вы, наверное, уже увидели — я просто переписываю оглавление ТехОписания самолета.         
Короче говоря, мне и нужно хорошо сканированное техописание и(или) др. книги по конструкции.
Желательно —  без купюр, без урезаний страниц и т.п.
Сканированные 300 точек ч/б ТИФФ, в архиве.
Помещенные на Rapidshare или др. сервере с простым доступом. 

Если не лень, посмотрите мои  #1,  #9, #14,  #16,  #18,  #19 и  #24 в этой теме.
И мои сообщения в «Литературе».

С уважением,
Ник

PS 
— имею опыт полуторамесячной переписки с владельцем нескольких техописаний. 
С разъяснениями и пояснениями — что мне надо, и зачем.
С разжевыванием техники сканирования. С объяснениями разницы между 24-бит джипег и ч/б тифф.
За эти 1,5 месяца я отсканировал несколько книг и положил их в «Литературу».
И получил — 36 джипег-картинок, каждая в 1Мб и больше — после конверсии в ч/б тифф=50Кб.
Причем половина  — даже не страница — вырезанный  «по живому» фрагмент страницы.
Сами понимаете, чем закончилось.

----------


## Евгений

есть техописание миг-15 в четырех томах

----------


## Nik Primopye

> есть техописание миг-15 в четырех томах


Уважаемый Евгений,
сказано или слишком много, или слишком мало.

Чтобы Вас не путать, сразу поясню:
 — за деньги — это не ко мне. Дело принципа.
 — сделать для народа — помогу всем, чем смогу.
Решать Вам.

Ник

----------


## Scale-Master

> Некоторые новости 19-50Ввк 04/01/08
> 
>  Ну слава богу, из книжки"Ремонт МиГ-15" теперь знаем, что позади сиденья пилота, на шп.9, на уровне плеча, по центру - закреплена коробка герметизации тяг управления. Точно как на картинке. Только странички о коробке на шп.9 в скане - похерены. До этого предполагал, в силу авиа-малограмотности, что стоят качалки, а от них - через уплотняющие чехлы - тяги идут в фюзеляж. А вы говорите - о сабже все известно....
> 
>  Странички, что похерены, обещали сделать. Ждем.
> 
>  To b-modeler special - если читаешь это - где таблицы -dwg-шки? Дело стоит.
> 
>  to Flo..... special - если ты сюда смотришь - Епочт работает. Ответить - долг приличия. Ждем-с.
> ...


Доброго вечера.

случайно не можем по этому вопросу помочь?

СУ-7 инфа о закрылках. HELP !!!

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Доброго вечера.
> 
> случайно не можем по этому вопросу помочь?


Уважаемый Scale-Master,
Вы меня несколько озадачили...

*случайно не можем по этому вопросу помочь?*

В посте, который Вы цитируете, я задавал много вопросов:


_«странички о коробке на шп.9 в скане - похерены.»_

_«...ось Ф1 - носовой части - была под углом к Ф2 -хвостовой. Кто-бы объяснил.»_

_«...Су-7Б. Там все сечения - чисто круг. Но в носовой части , в районе конуса, ось сечений смещена вниз относительно СГС на неизвестную мне величину, и возможно - под углом.»_

_«...этих книг - Аэродинамика Ту-16, вместо искомых МиГ-15.... Надо все сканировать, али нет? »_

От любой помощи, по любому из вопросов по теме МиГ-15 (или Су-7) — не откажусь.

Если же вопрос о помощи Вам — то смотрите СУ-7 инфа о закрылках. HELP !!!

К сожалению, то, что я Вам представил в сообщениях *№№1-6* в теме *СУ-7 инфа о закрылках*— всё, чем могу.
Перерыл всё, что имею — больше ничего полезного для Вас не нашел. Я, к сожалению, не спец. Да и самолётов-то живых почти не видел, не считая пары полётов на Як-40, Ил-62, Ту-104. Пассажиром, ессно.

Ник

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот, нашел у себя:

----------


## Scale-Master

Фантастические картинки! Спасибо!

А что вообще это за учебник такой? Он у вас "живьём" есть или только сканы?

----------


## FLOGGER

Это сканы из техописания Су-7Б.

----------


## Scale-Master

> Это сканы из техописания Су-7Б.


А сколько у вас этих сканов? Случаем не вся книжка? Если вся, то может есть возможность для меня ею обзавестись? Буду очень признателен за это!

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Это сканы из техописания Су-7Б.


Уважаемый FLOGGER,
большое спасибо за сканы.

Скажу вместе с поэтом (*):

_Эх! эх! Придет ли времечко,
Когда (приди, желанное!..)
............
Когда мужик не Блюхера
И не милорда глупого -
Т-О про МиГ и Су-седьмой
С базара понесёт?_

Если нужна помощь по сканированию и размещению — только скажите.
Ник
(*)http://nekrasov.niv.ru/nekrasov/stih...a-yarmonka.htm

----------


## FLOGGER

Да нет, книжка не вся. Давно, в 96 году, попала ко мне на несколько дней.

----------


## Scale-Master

> Да нет, книжка не вся. Давно, в 96 году, попала ко мне на несколько дней.


Ну а сколько сканов у вас? Наверно много интересного, что меня интересует, из этой книжки у вас есть? Как договариваться будем? :Redface:

----------


## Nik Primopye

Практические советы —

http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...2745#post42745

Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ....Как договариваться будем?...


Никак не будете.

Уважаемый Scale-Master,
объявляю Вам *замечание за офф-топ.*
Для личных дел есть личная почта.

Ник

----------


## b-models

Приветствую уважаемое сообщество!!! Времени прошло много, пришлось многое перепробовать, что-то отвергнуть, что-то осталось недопонятым... Но тем не менее, представлю небольшой результат из сделанного... Показанное полностью соответствует реальной машине 153-го завода, за предоставленную возможность изучить которую выражаю мою огромную признательность заместителю начальника по науке музея ВВС в г.Монино, уважаемому Санникову Александру Васильевичу...
 Хотелось бы также поблагодарить за оказанную помощь Арсеньева Евгения...

----------


## Rutunda

День добрый! Можете перевыложить по новой, те чудесные книги на которые тут были ссылки  и которые давно погибли? Я тоже профи

----------

